# Eggs-traction



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

What to do whilst the imps and wife are off hunting Easter eggs for a few hours?
Scramble this together while I had the chance and a fresh idea!

This is the plastic egg you hide the candy in for the hunt:

Pic-1

I took one-half of one egg and poached it until the plastic held its narrower form I wanted. 
Once cooled- I began to decorate the shell.

Pic-2


Yes, clip-ons fit too- hence the thread name, (but I didn’t build one…yet). 
Think: BMW, Issetta, Messershmitt, goggo-mobile. The cars with the front opening as the door. This would be great for this scale!

pic-3


Cont..


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Since this was a quickie, I used pin-stripe tape on the sides for the windows. I coloured the lines to break it up a little.

The headlamps are fog lites from a 39 chev’, the grille is a headlamp from a Pont’ J2000, and the bumpers are custom hand-grips off a larger scale steering wheel. 

The streamliner side panels are a custom 40’ Ford grill cut in half and re-shaped.
The roof aero-bar came to me when searching for something to give it a more streamlined look. I found nothing in my spares, and started looking elsewhere-- like in my daughter’s rooms.
I stole the blade off of one of my girls’ doll’s ice-skates!
(I’ll catch it for this later…)
With it slightly reshaped and ground down, it worked out kind of nice.

It was fun figuring this out and getting it together. I suppose I could call it my retro/future Easter egg Aero-bus. 

The handling is surprisingly good! But it can’t take much of a beating- :freak:
Eggs-actly as you would expect…
No yoke! 


Keep your sunny side up!
Happy Easter to all here and ones’ close to them.


Cheers, 
phil&Fam’


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awww Maannn this is so awesome!! how does it run eh??? if this was a contest - you are the winner! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I mean which runs better afx or tjet chassis under it?

Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

LMAO.....Phil, what are you smoking my friend?? :tongue: 


This is such a cooky idea...that it rocks...hahaha...a friggin' egg slot car...who would have frickin' thought :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Eggs-cellent!*

Why am I not surprised? You're trully eggs-asperating to keep up with. 

This modified chicken embryo has got to be one of my all time favs. The whole George Jetson meets the Easter Bunny theme really tickles me.

You've been quiet as of late. I should have known the fox was in the henhouse cooking something up.

Your eggs-estential creativity scrambles my mind. 

Go easy with that beautiful Humpty Dumpty. You wouldnt want to have a crack up!  

Bill


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wow...*

That design is really outside the carton Boss!.... A bare chassis, a few bits of plastc, and you just seem to egg-cel. That's what we count on you for though Boss... cutting egg designs. Just goes to show you what can be done with whats just laying around. tjd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't wait till christmas, to see the tree decoration car. lol
very creative.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Add a tail, and you got the ultimate cat toy.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Eggs-ceptional amount of creativity that went into this one, no yolk!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hahah Awesome Boss! your truely taking the hobby one step forward.. stepping outside the shell...


Dave


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

I sure hope Mattel doesn't "poach" your idea. I'm sure all the slot car companies will have to "scramble" to keep up with you. I "crack" myself up sometimes! :wave: 

Evan


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You sure are hard-boiled when it comes to slots, Boss! (but a good egg, none-the-less) :thumbsup:
Any chance of laying a dozen more of these for the next chat car, hey?!
You sure have hatched a brilliant idea this time! Make mine a 3 minute egg. :thumbsup: No light-benders for me, eh!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Easter hare-cut*

I would like to eggstend my thanks for the comps’ everyone eggspressed-

I truly didn’t eggspect this much response!



> I mean which runs better afx or tjet chassis under it?
> 
> Wes


Wes- I haven't built the AF-eggs chass' one yet, but i was thinking of changing the stock T-jet to an Egg-schell-erator chass’-



> TX Street Racer LMAO.....Phil, what are you smoking my friend?? :tongue:


Tex- between the depression meds, the sleep aids, and the pain-killers for my shoulder, I'm lucky just to remember my name!



> This modified chicken embryo has got to be one of my all time favs. The whole George Jetson meets the Easter Bunny theme really tickles me. Go easy with that beautiful Humpty Dumpty. You wouldnt want to have a crack up! Bill


Never thought of that, Bill-
I was more along the Buck Rodgers, Sky Pilot theme-
It is a bit fragile with that roof spear and headlamp assem., but I refuse to let it become a Shell-f queen, though-



> Just goes to show you what can be done with whats just laying around. tjd


Aww..thank you TJ! Nothing too eggstreme, really-



sethndaddy said:


> I can't wait till christmas, to see the tree decoration car. lol
> very creative.


Thanks Daddy-O! I showed this other (see below) not long after I’d joined HT years back, before the slot board was up and running-
A standard chass’, with just a touch of internal grinding needed.
Just a quick & fun project for the holiday-
Now I can stage the Easter Hop n’ Roll Nats!




> dlw: Add a tail, and you got the ultimate cat toy.


Dlw--See the pics below for another ultimate cat toy!

Coach & SP & Scooter:
It’s not like I did any eggstra work. I started raw, and in two hours it was Over- easy…



> Any chance of laying a dozen more of these for the next chat car, hey?! joez


 Funny how we think alike! I was mulling over that scheme myself, but I'm too far along with "other" chat-mobiles to look back, now.
I'll just "lay" low on that one-


So who’s gonna’ build the AF-Eggs chass’ car?



Surely, I'm no eggspert…  


Cheers,


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Egg-cellent work!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I never thought I would see so many "EGG" statements and jokes in my life, and then they come again, and again.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I never thought I would see so many "EGG" statements and jokes in my life, and then they come again, and again.


Well said Ed. The word play from the gang has been egg-xemplary. Both Robin(TM) and I were having fun reading all the creative rhetoric. Leave it to Boss to start a tsunami of mayhem. 

A fine egg-xample of our membership and an egg-squisite omlette of fun.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Phil,

Great idea, and I couldn't add anything else to what's been posted to date. I'd be interested to see what that would do on the auction block. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Boss !

Interesting ! you must have be inspired by Bucky Fuller's Dymaxion & the Stout Scarab from the 30's ! It certainly has that Flash Gordon / Buck Rogers "Mojo" from the old 30's serials !Most "futuristic" cars of the 30's looked like this !Perhaps I will do one too !
The only thing is that lack of a center window in front- not good for frnt visibilty-but it is still a graet concept ! Thanx !

:dude: Neal


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Have you guys considered professional help? :tongue: 

-- Bill

I shouldn't complain, but I'm not eggactly getting the yolks, and I'm getting a little eggzasperated!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

> Great idea, and I couldn't add anything else to what's been posted to date. I'd be interested to see what that would do on the auction block. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


Thanks, rr-
Auction? Like the bay’? 
I don’t think it would do too well. Maybe for a unique collector, or as a novelty item. I doubt any serious collectors would consider it.
Too bad it’s not a Fabrage’!
Thanks for the positive thoughts, though-



> Interesting ! you must have be inspired by Bucky Fuller's Dymaxion & the Stout Scarab from the 30's ! It certainly has that Flash Gordon / Buck Rogers "Mojo" from the old 30's serials !Most "futuristic" cars of the 30's looked like this !Perhaps I will do one too !
> The only thing is that lack of a center window in front- not good for frnt visibilty-but it is still a graet concept ! Thanx ! Neal


Neal:
You were spot on with the Dymaxion! I was envisioning that whilst deciding which end should be the front!
On the front viewing area- I did the windows like you mentioned the first time round. I didn’t like the look- too aeroplane looking-
Also, there is some influence in that from other 1/1vehicles…
(See the pics below—yes that’s a full-size jet, converted to a bus. You wanna’ talk about seeing down in front!?)



wm_brant said:


> Have you guys considered professional help? :tongue:
> -- Bill
> I shouldn't complain, but I'm not eggactly getting the yolks, and I'm getting a little eggzasperated!


WM:
Sorry for all the bad eggs-
I was shellfish to post so many! It was just a poultry eggstension of my weak attempt at humor. I didn’t mean to egg anyone on to do it.

But you have to admit- some of the yokels layed down some eggceptional puns. I say “well done”!
Please don’t get too hard-boiled over a few chicken droppings.
Not enough to cluck about.

Now, it has a green lam’… and pegs!

After I lay a few bags of feed at the foot of my mentors shrine (Col. Sanders), I will meet with my Rx to discuss your idea-

I just hope Mr. Purdue can fit me in..
He’s in Teggsas-- a nice place, but I hear-

Egglands best…

(Sorry Ed...)


Cheers..


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

KILL DA WABBIT! KILL DA WABBIT! KILL DA WABBIT!!!!!!!!!!! YO HO HOOOOOO HO!!!!!!

Sung while swinging my spear and conjuring lightning with my magic helmet...


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I wish my Egg-lish could be better so I could add some other eggs statements..

Boss your mind is as your creativity: fully functional :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great stuff, very creative and well eggsacuted


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I guess this is what Phil had eggactly in mind when he started this thread. :freak: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*what the eh..*

Boss,

You crack me up.. Now thats a cluck above the rest.. :thumbsup: 
The easter bunny should be able to gets the eggs there fast with the egg car and a slotcar chassis stuck up his.   ...
All You need is a Elmer Fudd slotcar now to chase the rabbit around :tongue: 
Next we will have a Fray style Egg racin..

*and around turn one comes sunny side up, followed by easy over,
and bringin up the rear is no dippy..
Theres a crash in turn 4 everyone scrambles..   *


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm not eggxactly sure if you are looking for some more inspiration, but beyond mere vehicles, you could dip into a little paleontology for inspiration.

May I present Wiwaxia, a creature from the Burgess Shale, from the Cambrian period (courtesy of Wikipedia):










Please note the early use of wings, barge boards, and other -- shell I say it? -- eggerated eggamples of eggempleary egg-volution on the half shell. (Remember folks, a pun in time saves nine!) 

Boss9 --

Did you harbor any doubts before launching upon this project, or did the doubts come afterwards? I mean to say, which came first: being chicken or the egg?

I think on the final note, I've hatched enough trouble, and have enough egg on my face for one day.

-- Bill


----------

